# T-Bullets



## boom1466867971 (Jul 30, 2009)

Alright guys,

This is just an update of on my 1st course of T-Bullets. To be honest i never wrote down any statistics before i started i now wish i had as i cant believe the difference in myself. I finished the 1st course on tuesday 17th August. I cant believe the size of my upper torso, chest, shoulders and arms. I have had two compliments from two different people commenting on my size. Which feels great!! For the 1st time in all the years of training i actually feel as though im starting to look like a bodybuilder. My next course will start on the 17th september. I will definately take all my statistics down so that i can give a more detailed update.

Cheers


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

thats good to hear cos i`m trying them soon.

do you think that your training is more suited to gear use? and therefore when training naturally should make some changes to your routine?


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

sounds good all round i may eventually try them as i'm an old git lol


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

So your only giving yourself 1 month off before you go on 2nd cycle?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

you should try a course of trt dan


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Is 1 month too soon for the 2nd cycle ??


----------



## Outgoingguy (Apr 6, 2008)

What are T bullets? I am not familar


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Extremes pro hormones mate


----------



## boom1466867971 (Jul 30, 2009)

I've never used gear mate. This is a 1st for me, using this prohormone. I have recently been at odds with myself over my training i.e. frequency, duration etc. The conclusion i have sort of came to is i think my body responds to low volume/ high intensity training. I have been chopping and changing the frequency from 2 to 3 days per week, but as of the minute the jury is still out on this one!! I feel my body requires more rest days than training days. I am open to any fews you have on this?

cheers


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi,

Do these require you to run a PCT?

Regards


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

No you don't but I would have some nolva on hand just in case of any gyno mate.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

If you are scared of gyno you need to run the nolv along with the T-Bullet, taking nolvadex after prohormones of gear is too late, the damage will be done.

I don't know when this became fashionable but it's pretty dumb in my mind.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

its because at some point someone realised there was a stat that said nolva inhibits gains.

it was just sommat i heard in here yonks ago...

is gyno totally random?

are there factors that can allow you to predict whether you could be suseptible do you know?


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

So what PCT would you guys suggest running with this and in what dosages?

regards


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

You won't need a pct


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Like extreme said if your prone to gyno then yes you will need some(nolva).

If you don't know then have some on hand or better still do wot extreme said run it with it.

I've never had any gyno with anything I've taken but I might get it with the bullets you never know!!


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

Having never ran any type of pro-hormone or steroid I wouldn't know if I was prone to Gyne so excuse the next noob type question but what are the early signs that it may be happening?


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

If you start growing boobs then that's gyno


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

London1976 said:


> If you start growing boobs then that's gyno


Ah I see. I read somewhere that once gyno starts it is ireversible so would I be safer running PCT just to be on the safe side?

Again apologies for the noob questions just want to make sure I know what I am doing before I do it

Thanks


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

Not at all been training for a few years. Just saw these and thought they looked good. I supplement everything else with extreme nutrition and there stuff is usually good.

Never done a cycle of anything before, mainly because I am petrified of needles and don't fancy taking steroids orally

regards


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

London1976 said:


> You won't need a pct


On which basis is this statement made. I'm no expert on taking pro hormones or gear, but I certainly needed something after using mass plex. I used OTC pct and it took ages to feel right. A quick google of pro hormone use and with things like superdrol, everything I've read recommends a pct. Each person will be different and only you will know how you feel. Research the compounds and read as much as you can before taking anything.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I did a cycle of m-drol a year ago and used nolva for pct and didn't recover at all. Superdrol is a very strong compound, stronger than d-bol mg per mg. Doing a proper AAS cycle with a test base will always be a better option for gains and recovery.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

In which way did you use the nolvadex?


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Each to their own. I used plex last year and didnt use any pct and i felt ok after the cycle apart from the old splints. I have orderd bullets today and i wont use a pct, i haven't even got a pct just incase gyno occurs, but thats the chance im taking.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Extreme said:


> In which way did you use the nolvadex?


 Day 1 - 60mg

Days 2 to 10 - 40mg

Days 11 to 21 - 20mg


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

London1976 said:


> Each to their own. I used plex last year and didnt use any pct and i felt ok after the cycle apart from the old splints. I have orderd bullets today and i wont use a pct, i haven't even got a pct just incase gyno occurs, but thats the chance im taking.


 I've used P-Plex and S-drol and find the the S-drol alot more suppressive.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

mass plex contains both sd and pp


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Reckless approach IMO, superdrol and its clones are very powerful and should not be taken lightly. I have also purchased the T-bullets but have researched superdrol pct protocol and its better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

if superdrol is so strong can we stop hearing all this total c0ck about prosteroids not being on par with the real thing or that theyre just a dip of the toe in the ocean before trying the real thing...

MM i did 6 weeks of trt at 28mg a week which atrophied my nuts slightly then 3 weeks of 500mg, now beleiving the sublingual absorbtion aside my libido didnt miss abeat and i lost no gains..

so go figure....

i was planning on trying the bullets and test together, i`m tempted to make the bullets subL too as absorbtion wouldbe dramatically improved and as i was only doing it for a month i was gonna experiment and see if a pct was needed...

ie no pct altho am slightlytempted to do nolva from day 1, not sure yet..

i do buy into what extremes saying about nolva and gyno.

altho ive not had gyno from loads of ph cycles in the past..hmmm lol

ya see dont think so much dudes!

i dunno basically i reckon everyone should find out what works for them, not some dude on the internet....


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

You are spot on Cal, for me the only difference between gear and these pro hormone/designer steroids is you can buy them in the shops. LOL

Some would say that these compounds are stronger and harsher! It all boils down to personal choice.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I agree that some prohormones can be as stronger or stronger than AAS's but now I have done some pinning cycles I would only use orals as a kickstart and never on there own.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

why bother using them at all in that case?

use prop..


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

dnlbwls said:


> sounds good all round i may eventually try them as i'm an old git lol


Let me know what there like bro and how they effect your diabeties please

~Cheers


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> why bother using them at all in that case?
> 
> use prop..


 Orals give different gains. One example being that they pass through the liver and generate more IGF-1. Unfortunately they are 17aa so there is a limit to their use.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

do you think that could just be statistical and of no actual difference in real life?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> do you think that could just be statistical and of no actual difference in real life?


 Possibly but I've got a pot of 500dbol that I want to use up.:becky:


----------



## james22 (Apr 29, 2008)

has anybody started using T-bullets yet, fancy posting results so far etc if experienced?

Cheers


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

starting monday ill let you all know how big and muscular i get lol.....


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

dougie did you get my PM?


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

2nd day so far and I've put on 7lbs of lean muscle


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

LOL How are you feeling on these dude?


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Alright Phill, i'm feeling ok as it's only been 2 days. I reckon another 5 days it will kick in.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Maybe it's in my head but my muscles don't feel fatigued at all.


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Other PH's kick in after a week or so I have "read" whether that's interweb BS I dunno.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i thought they were fairly instant..

take dbol and in half an hour its in you..?

tbh other than feeling pumped i felt nothing off dbol lol


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Thought you was natty Cal 0.o

Theres a 16 year old lad at my college doing a sports course and I think hes on dbol, hes defo not natty. He huge and only 16, it has to be dangerious at his age


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

London1976 said:


> Maybe it's in my head but my muscles don't feel fatigued at all.


There is not much to fatigue that's why!!! Lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

ohh a personal attack from one member to another...

cal puts on his moderators hat...

nice one frank lmao...

repped for witticism!

go on london call him a fatboi :becky:

sooo youre both gonna be on bullets...

i wonder who`s gonna make the most impressive change to their body?

any chance of goading you2 into a comp?

you never know dougie might put up a prize if you ask nicely..


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

cheeky cheeky fatboi lol :becky:

I reckon Franki will gain more because he eats more going of hes profile pictures lol. But i still think im stronger tho haha

Still long way to go


----------



## james22 (Apr 29, 2008)

Got mine through in the post, i think ill start them on the 15th sept, once ive moved and got settled. Cal heard a rumour you were starting T-bullets too, what kind of super human gains can we expect from you!!?


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

What's the deal with time between cycles on the Bullets guys? I have read an 'ickle bit about PH's and most people seem to think a couple of months, but what do you actually do?

What does Extreme say to do on the back of the packet so to speak?


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

I've read a couple months too, can never really seem to find anything concrete. Isn't superdrol quite liver toxic?

Play it safe, and keep them 2 months apart.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

For anyone that's interested on t-bullets affect on cholesterol, liver and kidneys n so fourth. Im going to be posting up before and after blood tests and comparing the difference. However, will be using cholesterol lowing products. But just might be something a little more interesting for science boffs.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

ohh that`ll be intersting splint


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

splinter said:


> I've read a couple months too, can never really seem to find anything concrete. *Isn't superdrol quite liver toxic? *
> 
> Play it safe, and keep them 2 months apart.


Yeah, it is. Maybe more so from reading than some oral steroids.

When it's stated steroids are "liver toxic" I mean what does that actually mean? Does it mean if you don't take something to combat that it'll fook your liver or is it just a bit of a warning. I mean people drink immense amounts of booze and yeah in the long run it can fook 'em up, but you have to drink a lot to get issues don't you? Surely for steroids and other liver toxic stuff to be an issue you'd have to use a lot for it to be the case and not just a few cycles in a 12 month period?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Have a look at this to put things in perspective


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

splinter said:


> For anyone that's interested on t-bullets affect on cholesterol, liver and kidneys n so fourth. Im going to be posting up before and after blood tests and comparing the difference. However, will be using cholesterol lowing products. But just might be something a little more interesting for science boffs.


Good stuff Splint. Will be looking forward to that


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

anyone else suffering with incredible back pumps from these T-Bullets? Mine has started to go up my back to my neck and behind my ears! Very painful when trying to turn your head in bed or while cycling. Walk a lot at work, up and down stairs and the pain from my lower back is considerable. At its worst, its a struggle to use feet when driving. Am eating bannas and drinking energy drinks with Taurine, but may have to get Taurine supplement if I wanna continue past week 2!


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

fingers x i dont get what your getting


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

London1976 said:


> fingers x i dont get what your getting


I wouldn't wish this on anyone! My strength is also up which is the nice side effect that is keeping me on them!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

interesting RC..

why not drop the doseage?

its bloody odd tho cos youre a big guy and you`d think these things would actually work by bodyweight..

in fact why arent steroid cycles worked out by bw?

how can london take 2 and you take 2 when theres like a 5 stone difference....


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

n why ainy you in our comp?

not got the grapefruits huh? :becky:


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

i think hes on 3


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

at first i started taking 3 a day for the first 4 days (as was gonna do them for 3 weeks), but i was also taking eph30+ and began to feel very "wierd"!? so i stopped taking the eph's all together and dropped the dosage to the recommended 2 a day. this was closely followed by the dreaded superdrol back pumps, which made playing football a nightmare.i have somehow managed to put on 13.5lbs of weight since starting them just over 2 weeks ago too. i am now in the 18 stone zone and at 27% BF you would think they should have less effect on me than someone like Mr. London!? however, i have now deaded 200kgs for 6 (after doing 195kgs for 6), military pressed out the 37.5kg dbs for 10, reached a person weakness goal of benching 100kgs for 10 (no spotter required) and squatted 165kgs for 4. will give the grapefruits a try too. thanks.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I think i have roughly gained 2-3lbs since i started, but im not botherd about the weight. I just wanna get tighter. Im 74kg.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

good man btw you have illuminatti invite..


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Been on the T-bullets for 2wks now gone from 10st 10lb to 11st 8lb

bench press has gone from 90kg to 100kg 6RM

I'm 5ft 8" been training serious for 2yr with not much gains in size only some in tone and strength in the last year so as far as I am concerned these things are awesome!


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

I see all this chit chat on dosage etc...

I think to be smart... first week one a day, remainder 2-4 weeks 2 a day.

Tis what im doing anyway, only one day in. Will jot my measurements in journal n update difference.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

splint i did a similar thing with my first cycle.

i nearly did it this time too tbh.

but dont over think too much bud, its just a 4 week cycle..

bit like not inhaling lol


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

The reason PH's and steroids can't be worked out by bodyweight is that how effective they are on each person is down to their own body's receptiveness to the product.

A simple comparison is why do some people need to drink 14 pints to get drunk when some will be hammered after 5? You then take the same to people and they may both be drunk on the same amount of wine, everyone has different tolerances to different things.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

splinter said:


> I see all this chit chat on dosage etc...
> 
> I think to be smart... first week one a day, remainder 2-4 weeks 2 a day.
> 
> Tis what im doing anyway, only one day in. Will jot my measurements in journal n update difference.


well I just went with the stated dose seems to be fine I'm also stacking with extreme KR and sci mx mass system along with my usual diet


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Brockyboy said:


> well I just went with the stated dose seems to be fine I'm also stacking with extreme KR and sci mx mass system along with my usual diet


States 1-2 a day.... and from what i've read its best to start off with 1 a day on superdrol; in particular with a first time cycle.

Looking forward to see if I can crank up my guns an inch!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

splinter said:


> States 1-2 a day.... and from what i've read its best to start off with 1 a day on superdrol; in particular with a first time cycle.
> 
> Looking forward to see if I can crank up my guns an inch!


yeah thats true it does say that am thinkin bout just takin 1 a day for the last wk to bring mu natural test back up so ther is not such a big drop in size and strength gains i've made as i'm lovin the comments i'm gettin down the gym bout how big I am now!..lol


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

My plan for post bullets.

Use tribulus terrestris... high dose. (nolva too)


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

You wearing 2 pairs of sock to the gym

mate lol


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm planning to try those bullets in 8 weeks time, a bit nervous as I have never taking that kind of sup but I feel that is just about the right time


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I wouldn't really put these as a supplement tho


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

London1976 said:


> You wearing 2 pairs of sock to the gym
> 
> mate lol


Lol nah dude up to 3pairs now!


----------



## reidp (Oct 7, 2010)

sorry if i sound like a plank but what effect would these have if trying to lose fat while trying to gain muscle mass?

sorry if it sounds stupid but im new so be nice.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

They would help induce a hypertrophic affect on the muscle thus increasing the size (lean), to lose the fat one would need to burn by aerobic (energy from breathing) activity and adjustment of calorific intake from macro nutrient (carbs, fats, protein) intake.


----------



## darren grens (Aug 26, 2010)

sound a good soild steirod think i will buy these is there any place that sell them cheaper as i wont pay 60 qauid for 60 tabs also how many bottles do you need to buy ?


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

If you put in the code mcd25 you'll get 25% off mate (on the extreme site)... thats for all musclechat members.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

darren grens said:


> sound a good soild steirod think i will buy these is there any place that sell them cheaper as i wont pay 60 qauid for 60 tabs also how many bottles do you need to buy ?


if you do could you keep telling us how are u getting on?

I'm planning in doing T-bullets within 5 or 6 weeks

cheesrs


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

akalatengo, i started them last week; its my first time ever using any form of gear.

So lookout for the posts I make on my progress journal and the multiple threads I post on.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

splinter said:


> akalatengo, i started them last week; its my first time ever using any form of gear.
> 
> So lookout for the posts I make on my progress journal and the multiple threads I post on.


Thanks splinter, been watching this thread from the beginning, that will be my first time doing that sort too, a bit scare but confident and I really want to break the ice plus I think the support from all of you guys is supreme, can't wait

at the moment I'm recovering from a varicose veins operation then will get back into the gym (1 or 2 weeks) might be enough as I'm quite fit already and then will start my little transformation

I'm 44 but young and healthy individual, if anyone want to comment on my age and bullets will be welcome


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

I'd need to ask some advice at work regarding training after having a varicose removal operation. Dont wanna be doing anything damaging now do we.

At your age, I most certainly would think they would help! thecrazycal is only a year or two younger then you, so would be able to offer solid advice in that department. Im half your age, so as you can imagine my body is slightly different.

Have you thought about PCT post cycle?


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

extreme been saying that is no need for it but I can only go on experience people opinion

the reason i'm waiting is to recover from the operation, i have that under control


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

I was thinking in doing a LG 12 week cycle with PCT but then I saw those T-bullets 4 week cycle without PCT and I thought would be better for first time


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Personally from all i've read.... DO A PCT! Even though superdrol supposedly doesn't aromatise... conversely people have got gyno off it. Play it safe, keep nolvadex on hand. If the gynae appears then start using nolva. Tis what ill do.

Many say the OTC Novadex (sounds similar dont it) is fine, but I personally wouldn't risk my nipples on it. So use a real serm i.e. nolvadex or clomid. (or both if you wanted)


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

splinter said:


> Personally from all i've read.... DO A PCT! Even though superdrol supposedly doesn't aromatise... conversely people have got gyno off it. Play it safe, keep nolvadex on hand. *If the gynae appears then start using nolva*. Tis what ill do.
> 
> Many say the OTC Novadex (sounds similar dont it) is fine, but I personally wouldn't risk my nipples on it. So use a real serm i.e. nolvadex or clomid. (or both if you wanted)


I have no problem in running a PCT whether I have gyno symptoms or not.

How long u are doing T-bullets for? I thought that you had to do a long course for gyno risk


----------



## lobo (Aug 7, 2010)

splinter said:


> Personally from all i've read.... DO A PCT! Even though superdrol supposedly doesn't aromatise... conversely people have got gyno off it. Play it safe, keep nolvadex on hand. If the gynae appears then start using nolva. Tis what ill do.
> 
> Many say the OTC Novadex (sounds similar dont it) is fine, but I personally wouldn't risk my nipples on it. So use a real serm i.e. nolvadex or clomid. (or both if you wanted)


 I agree just to be safe ..im just waiting for my PCT now as soon as i sort it i will start on the T-bullets !!:nod:


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Im doing T-bullets for 4 weeks. Superdrol's efficacy is lost after this period so there is no point continuing.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

thanks guys, you too lobo


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Superdrol doesn't aromatise but it will shut you down so you will need a PCT for recovery.


----------



## darren grens (Aug 26, 2010)

yes i will start my own blog on here when i start them dude tell you what my gains are and any sides strenth gains etc


----------



## boom1466867971 (Jul 30, 2009)

Started my 2nd cycle off T-Bullets there on friday. Thats been 6 weeks since i finished my 1st cycle. During that 6 weeks i didn't do any pct. However i did notice in this time i lost a bit of fullness. My strength however hasn't decreased in fact i feel stronger my poundages have increased.

After this 2nd cycle i may run some pct to see if there is any difference.

I have taken down some stats before i started this 2nd cycle so i can see if i will improve by the end of it.

Weight - 15st 2lbs, body fat - 11.2%, I only measured my arms currently they are 17" . Over the next week i'll take down some poundages and see where i am by the end of the cycle strength wise.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Good man Boom, keep us posted.

Get in on the Franki3/Cal/London1976 T-Bullet most improved physique competition, there's room for a sane competitor.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

boom said:


> Started my 2nd cycle off T-Bullets there on friday. Thats been 6 weeks since i finished my 1st cycle. During that 6 weeks i didn't do any pct. However i did notice in this time i lost a bit of fullness. My strength however hasn't decreased in fact i feel stronger my poundages have increased.
> 
> After this 2nd cycle i may run some pct to see if there is any difference.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting

I been checking this thread as I'm thinking in doing a 4 week cycle after 3 or 4 weeks from now.

Not considering doing pct myself either but I didn't realize that you can loose your gains..........a bit confused now

did you stack the t-bullets with anything else?


----------



## boom1466867971 (Jul 30, 2009)

akalatengo said:


> Thanks for posting
> 
> I been checking this thread as I'm thinking in doing a 4 week cycle after 3 or 4 weeks from now.
> 
> ...


I never stacked it with anything mate. Fairly new to this myself, for me its trial and error. You can read loads of stuff on forums and one person says do this and another says do that, for me it can get confusing as well! I do take advice off Extreme, as i respect what he says, as i have known him for alot of years. As i said before i feel i lost a bit of fullness, i didn't loose all what i gained, just felt i didn't have that pumped up look about me. Hope this helps any. As i said before i'm no expert!


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

boom said:


> I never stacked it with anything mate. Fairly new to this myself, for me its trial and error. You can read loads of stuff on forums and one person says do this and another says do that, for me it can get confusing as well! I do take advice off Extreme, as i respect what he says, as i have known him for alot of years. As i said before i feel i lost a bit of fullness, i didn't loose all what i gained, just felt i didn't have that pumped up look about me. Hope this helps any. As i said before i'm no expert!


Glad to know you have a nice mentor, extreme advise is always supreme

keep an eye on this thread, feel free to post any new findings

I'm trying to find out if T-bullets would stack well with BOLD 200 for maximum gains

cheers


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Just got my blood tested (yesterday being last t-bullet use).

Gotta say my cholesterol has taken a hit most certainly.

My HDL cholesterol (good cholesterol, is now markedly lowered).

My triglyceride levels were only slightly raised and stayed in the good range.

My total cholesterol/HDL ratio was out of the ref range by quite a bit.

So if you suffer any kind of heart problems, be careful when going on the bullets (any kind of superdrol supp).

I'll take another set of results in a months time to see if I will have them improved post PCT.


----------



## horvak (Mar 10, 2010)

Interesting post, I found this on another site that recommended the following Cholsterol support supps...I think I may take a trip to my local health store! prior to my next cycle

Anabolic/androgenic steroid users can help lower the negative health impact of steroid use with the consumption of natural health support supplements.

To begin with, the negative cardiovascular effects of these drugs can be offset (at least to some degree) with cholesterol supplements.

Fish oil is recommended as a base, which should be stacked with a number of other clinically studied cholesterol support ingredients including green tea, garlic powder, resveratrol, phytosterols, niacin, and policosinol. The blended product Lipid Stabil (Molecular Nutrition) includes these ingredients and is recommended.

Cholesterol support supplements should be taken at all times during anabolic steroid therapy.

Next, those taking oral steroids should be reducing liver strain with a liver support supplement. Recommended products include Liver Stabil (Molecular Nutrition), Liv-52 (Himalaya Drug Company), and Essentiale Forte (Aventis). One of these products should be taken at all times during therapy with hepatotoxic agents.


----------



## horvak (Mar 10, 2010)

I have fish oil and I have just ordered some Liv-52 and will purchase Reservatrol at the weekend from Holland & Barratts


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

I took high strength omega 3's (5-6 g's a day), coq10 300+ mg per day, red yeast rice, cod liver oil.

And my HDL cholesterol(good cholesterol) went down to 0.2nmol/l.... way out of the ref range.

Be careful when using superdrol if you have any kind of heart issues, also be careful if stacking with fat burners. I took plenty of support, still couldnt keep my HDL up though.

Gonna re-test in a month to see if I can get my bloodwork back to some normality.


----------



## horvak (Mar 10, 2010)

My eyes are getting weaker but are T-bullets comprised of? the print is so damn small!


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Superdrol not too sure of the other ingredients


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

akalatengo, I think they'd stack well with Bold/Equipoise or with Primo.

You'd need to start the injectables a week or 2 b4 the t-bullets for it all to be working together.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

KalMacBron said:


> My eyes are getting weaker but are T-bullets comprised of? the print is so damn small!


Superdrol and megavol


----------



## horvak (Mar 10, 2010)

Cool Many thanks!


----------



## townie1980 (Oct 24, 2010)

ive just started a course t bullet do i need to take milk thistle or will it weaken the t bulletts my mate says take it the bloke in the supplement shop who is a body builder says dont take any help please!!!


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Yes you will need milk thistle for your liver


----------



## townie1980 (Oct 24, 2010)

London1976 said:


> Yes you will need milk thistle for your liver


 will not weaken the t bullets mind all the noob ?s its my first time on ph and if i need to take pct when should i start it


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

No it shouldn't impinge on the effiacy of the superdrol.

Take your first cap 30 mins prior to your first meal.


----------



## townie1980 (Oct 24, 2010)

townie1980 said:


> will not weaken the t bullets mind all the noob ?s its my first time on ph and if i need to take pct when should i start it


 sorry will mt weaken the t bullets


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

No it won't


----------



## townie1980 (Oct 24, 2010)

London1976 said:


> No it won't


 cheers thanks


----------



## reidp (Oct 7, 2010)

how do fellas, im in to my last wk of the bullets now and alls goin well apart from terrible arm splints. do you guys think this is to do with the t-bullets? ive also lost my appetite in a big way, im strugging to eat even small meals and im really lethargic during the day but in good form when in the gym. is this to do with the bullets also?


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

reido said:


> how do fellas, im in to my last wk of the bullets now and alls goin well apart from terrible arm splints. do you guys think this is to do with the bullets? ive also lost my appetite in a big way, im strugging to eat even small meals and im really lethargic during the day but in good form when in the gym. is this to do with the bullets also?


I had splints in my shins, so I saw a podiatrist who recommended certain exercises to help stretch the tendons. Bit like calf stretching.

I think your muscles have over developed but your tendons haven't been able to develop as quickly thus the arm splints.

Didn't find myself losing appetite on the bullets.

Did find lots of random hard ons haha!


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

O.K guys, I've got a question related to T bullets and strength gains, I didn't want to start another T bullet thread so I thought Id post it here.

Sorry if this has already been discussed but I couldn't find anything on the subject.

What kind of strength gains were made by those who tried the bullets?

Is the strength gained easy enough to retain after the cycle?

Thanx for the feed back


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Townie what is "sorry will mt weaken the t bullets" supposed to mean? If people don't understand what you've written it doesn't matter how good the advice is.

Now for everyone else, Milk Thistle is not a necessity for anyone using T-Bullets, it is purely personal choice and if you are worried about stressing your liver. I don't think it's important in this case but anything designed to keep your body healthy and running well is never a bad thing.

With regards to PCT, once again it is person specific - not everyone needs it!

12 Gauge, how drunk will you be after 7 pints? How about your mate? How about my mate who you've never met? Unsure? It's the same question you are asking about the T-Bullet.

People have been making crazy strength and size gains from this product, it's irrelevant how much anyone else gains because it's all down to how YOU react with the product, how well YOU rest/sleep when using them and how hard you train when using them. The results will vary from person to person.


----------



## Mdaly73 (May 23, 2013)

DUDES,

I try t-bullets 10wks ago, kept to my low carb diet while using them just to see what difference they would make.i weighed myself on the 1st day 13.2 and was pleasently suprised on my last day of them tipping 14stone.strength kept coming up over the nxt 2weeks.

so i've just started my nxt course to see how much i put on when i carb up over december!!


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Extreme said:


> 12 Gauge, how drunk will you be after 7 pints? How about your mate? How about my mate who you've never met? Unsure? It's the same question you are asking about the T-Bullet.
> 
> People have been making crazy strength and size gains from this product, it's irrelevant how much anyone else gains because it's all down to how YOU react with the product, how well YOU rest/sleep when using them and how hard you train when using them. The results will vary from person to person.


Thanks for that Extreme, your right there are too many variables involved and obviously results will vary from person to person.

I just thought it would be interesting to see how much strength other members gained, but again I agree what others gained is not necessarily what I am likely to gain.

I suppose the only way to find out is to do a cycle and see, I've got my T bullets ready to go, just want to get everything in order i.e training,diet etc before I start.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

12 gauge said:


> Thanks for that Extreme, your right there are too many variables involved and obviously results will vary from person to person.
> 
> I just thought it would be interesting to see how much strength other members gained, but again I agree what others gained is not necessarily what I am likely to gain.
> 
> I suppose the only way to find out is to do a cycle and see, I've got my T bullets ready to go, just want to get everything in order i.e training,diet etc before I start.


Some advice i'd give. Im doing my 2nd round.

Keep the cycle to 3 weeks, in the fourth week you tend not to fine so many benefits. + the bullets will make your HDL cholesterol (good cholesterol) vanish, so try minimise this by reducing the cycle a week. Also take cholesterol boosting products, like high strength omegas, red yeast rice etc..

Milk thistle + liv52 are certainly worth a shout, after assessing my bloodwork pre n post bullets I found my liver took a hit. So protect this ever important organ. Both these supplements are very cheap too!

Have a read through all the t-bullet threads on the board, alot of questions have been asked, and you might find already answered!


----------



## Ghost1466867995 (Jul 27, 2010)

splinter said:


> Some advice i'd give. Im doing my 2nd round.
> 
> Keep the cycle to 3 weeks, in the fourth week you tend not to fine so many benefits. + the bullets will make your HDL cholesterol (good cholesterol) vanish, so try minimise this by reducing the cycle a week. Also take cholesterol boosting products, like high strength omegas, red yeast rice etc..
> 
> ...


what sorts of gains did you see? what was your diet like, high protein low carb?


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Ghost said:


> what sorts of gains did you see? what was your diet like, high protein low carb?


High protein, moderate carbs id say. With some cheat days.

Put on like 4-5kg. Didn't find myself getting any strength gains though. I tend to find my strength goes up naturally anyways.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

splinter said:


> Some advice i'd give. Im doing my 2nd round.
> 
> Keep the cycle to 3 weeks, in the fourth week you tend not to fine so many benefits. + the bullets will make your HDL cholesterol (good cholesterol) vanish, so try minimise this by reducing the cycle a week. Also take cholesterol boosting products, like high strength omegas, red yeast rice etc..
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice splinter, I was planning on doing a 3 week cycle like you've advised but I wasn't gonna bother with that many extra supps such as red yeast rice etc but I might throw em in as a kind of insurance policy now you mention it. Do you think if I included a high dose of flax seed oil such as Udos choice instead of the fish oils that it would provide the same benefit?


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Flax seed oil is deffo a shout mate! If you can eat more foods which are rich in omega 3's such as fish, or foods that are fortified with plant sterols etc... that will help (more so to lower your LDL cholesterol though).

If you wanted to keep it simple... liv52 and flaxseed. During and post cycle.

Here's what im using as extra's to help with the cycle.

Liv52

Milk Thistle

Saw Palmetto

High strength omega 3's

Red yeast rice with coq10.

NAC - I find this really difficult to neck down (so dont get powdered version)

I also use,

l-glutamine

bcaa's

Vitamin d3

Kre-alkalyn

Multi vitamins

Nolvadex post cycle.


----------



## Ghost1466867995 (Jul 27, 2010)

splinter said:


> High protein, moderate carbs id say. With some cheat days.
> 
> Put on like 4-5kg. Didn't find myself getting any strength gains though. I tend to find my strength goes up naturally anyways.


4-5kg is pretty good, seems to be the average for most people on here. Whats your body type? Would be good to have a correlation of body types and gains (keepable/ non)

The more I read the more I'm considering it. But prefer to sort my diet before going with any prohormones, damm shift work!

Strength wise do you reckon it could be your routine thats letting you down? You seem pretty clued up sport science wise so prob not.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Ghost said:


> 4-5kg is pretty good, seems to be the average for most people on here. Whats your body type? Would be good to have a correlation of body types and gains (keepable/ non)
> 
> The more I read the more I'm considering it. But prefer to sort my diet before going with any prohormones, damm shift work!
> 
> Strength wise do you reckon it could be your routine thats letting you down? You seem pretty clued up sport science wise so prob not.


Im a mesomorph pal.

Diet wise, high protein, mod carbs and low-mod fats. Do what you can, work with well what you got.

Well i've recently changed my routine to 5x5, I wanna whack up my strength big time. So I can't really account any strength gains to t-bullets but more a shift in training. I've always been an aim for 6-12 reps kinda guy, so this is totally different to me + im training only 3 days a week now, where previously it was 4.


----------



## Ghost1466867995 (Jul 27, 2010)

splinter said:


> Im a mesomorph pal.
> 
> Diet wise, high protein, mod carbs and low-mod fats. Do what you can, work with well what you got.
> 
> Well i've recently changed my routine to 5x5, I wanna whack up my strength big time. So I can't really account any strength gains to bullets but more a shift in training. I've always been an aim for 6-12 reps kinda guy, so this is totally different to me + im training only 3 days a week now, where previously it was 4.


cool so there could be the argument that an endomorph or mesomorph will react better to the t bullets that say an ectomorph..

im a nice mix of ecto and mesomorph so should see positive gains, although my target would be more towards strength and speed.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Ghost said:


> cool so there could be the argument that an endomorph or mesomorph will react better to the t bullets that say an ectomorph..
> 
> im a nice mix of ecto and mesomorph so should see positive gains, although my target would be more towards strength and speed.


Cal is naturally an ecto.. yet look at his photos. Looks like a mesomorph to me.

So with him being ecto.... and me being meso and we both gained. Go figure!


----------



## lobo (Aug 7, 2010)

12 gauge said:


> Thanks for that Extreme, your right there are too many variables involved and obviously results will vary from person to person.
> 
> I just thought it would be interesting to see how much strength other members gained, but again I agree what others gained is not necessarily what I am likely to gain.
> 
> I suppose the only way to find out is to do a cycle and see, I've got my T bullets ready to go, just want to get everything in order i.e training,diet etc before I start.


12 gauge i didnt really find a lot of strength increase but did gain a lot of mass i think i did 4 weeks and gained 12 pounds which i was more than happy with:becky:


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

lobo said:


> 12 gauge i didnt really find a lot of strength increase but did gain a lot of mass i think i did 4 weeks and gained 12 pounds which i was more than happy with:becky:


Can that back of yours actually get any bigger lobo? Few years time you'll be putting Kai Greene to shame!

:hat:


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

lobo said:


> 12 gauge i didnt really find a lot of strength increase but did gain a lot of mass i think i did 4 weeks and gained 12 pounds which i was more than happy with:becky:


Wow  that is some serious weight to gain in 4 weeks, but I cant understand why there is not much strength to go along with all that extra mass.

I hope when I get round to doing my bullets that I see a significant strength increase as that's my primary goal.Glad to know your pleased with your results though lobo.


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

12 gauge said:


> I hope when I get round to doing my bullets that I see a significant strength increase as that's my primary goal.


Mine too!

Started today. Would ideally like to achieve new PB's in all areas! Some extra stength would much appreciated even if its only a little! Nobody seems to be feeling that though!


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

All the best with your cycle Gazz.

Please keep us updated as to how you get along, especially on any strength gains you make. Thanks.

I assume if your training for strength you will gain some on the bullets and I have heard of some people making good strength gains on them.


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

12 gauge said:


> All the best with your cycle Gazz.
> 
> Please keep us updated as to how you get along, especially on any strength gains you make. Thanks.
> 
> I assume if your training for strength you will gain some on the bullets and I have heard of some people making good strength gains on them.


Will do mate! Some aggression would be good aswell. Winter does'nt leave you feeling very inspired!


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Gazz said:


> Will do mate! Some aggression would be good aswell. Winter does'nt leave you feeling very inspired!


Any news on progress Gazz?

I did the bullets for 10 days but then was forced to abandon the cycle due to falling ill over the holidays. During the short time I was on I did make some decent gains in both strength and size, sex drive was up as well, its just a shame I had to stop.

Anyway I've got enough left for a 3 week cycle at 2 a day, So ill be giving it another bash soon.


----------



## gunnerz (Sep 29, 2011)

I've been directed by a good friend to start taking these, I'm looking at getting the extra boost as seem to have hit the wall a bit recently. I'm 5' 10" and 84Kg and 17%BF I'm wandering if taking these along with my current clean diet of 4200kcal a day will lean me up at all as I'm looking for a good quality product that will give me decent lean/dry gains. Any advice would be good


----------

